# Mysql in Excel exportieren (Umlaute beibehalten, wie geht das)



## Kai-Behncke (27. April 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute, 
ich habe eine mysql Datei welche ich in Excel überführen will.
Ich benutze dafür phpmyadmin 2.6.2 und exportiere die Datenbank im Excelformat.
Wenn ich das dann in Excel reinlade funktioniert das auch bloß werden leider 
die Umlaute (ä,ö,ü) durch Fragezeichen ersetzt.
Was kann ich machen?
Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar......


----------



## The Nephilim (29. April 2005)

Welche Kollation verwendet deine Datenbank?
Habe mit latin1_german1_ci keine Probleme mit Excel-Export.

Gruß Neph


----------



## Kai-Behncke (29. April 2005)

Danke, danke, habe das Problem gelöst.
Um Sql nach Excel zu transportieren braucht man das German-Iso-8859-Format.
Damit die Umlaute bleiben ist folgendes zu beachten:

Die Dateien sollten NICHT cals "CSV DAten für Excel" sondern lediglich als
"CSV DAten" exportiert werden, klingt sehr unlogisch, aber beim Ersten wurden die Umlaute durch Fragezeichen ersetzt.
Um das in diesem Format zu exportieren braucht Ihr die PHP-my-admin version 2.5.7.
Wenn Ihr nämlich die Version 2.6.2 nimmt dann läuft das alles standardmässig im
UTF-8" Format (habe das nicht hinbekommen, das zu ändern).
Auch die Kollation ist natürlich zu beachten.

Liebe Grüße und nochmal Danke.


----------



## Kai-Behncke (29. April 2005)

Hab noch ne andere Lösung.
Natürlich geht das ganze auch mit phpmyadmin2.6.2.
Ihr muesst in der Config.Datei datei das ganze standardmaessig auf

$cfg['DefaultLang'] = 'de-iso-8859-1' stellen (in Zeile 404).
Die Kollation des Zeichensatzes in der Tabelle sollte dann auf
"latin1_german2_ci " stehen. Wenn man das dann exportiert kann man das auch direkt in das xls-Format (Exceldatei) überführen und die Umlaute bleiben.


----------

